# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Hoe om te gaan met stress

## Wendy_w

Hi,
Wie kan mij helpen en adviseren over onderstaand probleem, 

Ik heb 4 jaar geleden op zeer korte tijd veel meegemaakt. Om het kort te omschrijven is in Januari een oom gestorven in juni ben ik afgestudeerd, in juli kwam mijn vader plotseling in het ziekenhuis en is in augustus plotseling overleden, tevens is mijn hond overleden in augustus een week eerder als mijn vader, in september storf een broer van mijn vader en omdat het nog niet genoeg was dat jaar heeft mijn toemalige vriend mij bedrogen met een goede kennis.
In eerst instantie ging het erg goed met mij en ik probeerde er voor iedereen te zijn behalve voor mijzelf. Ik had geen tijd om te rouwen of dingen te verwerken. Ik wilde mijn moeder ondersteunen en ik moest zorgen dat alles geregeld werd omdat ik met mijn toemalige vriend een huis had samen (hadden 14 jaar verkering).
Ik woonde in een dorp dus het was al moeilijk om dingen voor jezelf te houden om eens werkelijk te zeggen dat het je niet goed ging.
Ik heb toen heel veel opgekropt en dat reulteerde in duizelingen...het idee dat je constant met hoge bloedruk loopt, hartkloppingen zwaar gevoel en het idee dat mijn linker been arm en gezichtshelft verlamt zijn, angsten, paniek aanvallen hyperventilatie noem het maar op en ik heb het geloof ik wel gehad.
Ik heb om voor mezelf te kiezen besloten om naar de andere kant van het land te verhuizen. Dit was de beste zet die ik 2 aar geleden heb gemaakt. Maar doordat ik dus hierdoor weer stress had (nieuw werk en nieuwe omgeving) zijn deze symptomen niet verminderd. Ik heb tegenwoordig een nieuwe vriend en woon weer samen maar ik krijg geen rust en ik heb het idee dat ik alleen maar stress ervaar. Ik ben nog altijd duizelig en bevenstaande symptomen komen nog regelmatig voor. Ik ben bang dat ze in de loop van de tijd chronisch zijn geworden. 
Ik probeer te sporten en me te ontspannen door met mijn hond te gaan wandelen, maar dan komen de angsten weer naar boven duizelingen en bang dat ik hierdoor flauw val.
Wie kan mij zeggen of bovestaande symptomen inderdaad chronisch kunnen worden en wie kan mij enventueel raad geven hoe hiermee om te gaan.

Wendy

----------


## Marita

> Hi,
> Wie kan mij helpen en adviseren over onderstaand probleem, 
> 
> Ik heb 4 jaar geleden op zeer korte tijd veel meegemaakt. Om het kort te omschrijven is in Januari een oom gestorven in juni ben ik afgestudeerd, in juli kwam mijn vader plotseling in het ziekenhuis en is in augustus plotseling overleden, tevens is mijn hond overleden in augustus een week eerder als mijn vader, in september storf een broer van mijn vader en omdat het nog niet genoeg was dat jaar heeft mijn toemalige vriend mij bedrogen met een goede kennis.
> In eerst instantie ging het erg goed met mij en ik probeerde er voor iedereen te zijn behalve voor mijzelf. Ik had geen tijd om te rouwen of dingen te verwerken. Ik wilde mijn moeder ondersteunen en ik moest zorgen dat alles geregeld werd omdat ik met mijn toemalige vriend een huis had samen (hadden 14 jaar verkering).
> Ik woonde in een dorp dus het was al moeilijk om dingen voor jezelf te houden om eens werkelijk te zeggen dat het je niet goed ging.
> Ik heb toen heel veel opgekropt en dat reulteerde in duizelingen...het idee dat je constant met hoge bloedruk loopt, hartkloppingen zwaar gevoel en het idee dat mijn linker been arm en gezichtshelft verlamt zijn, angsten, paniek aanvallen hyperventilatie noem het maar op en ik heb het geloof ik wel gehad.
> Ik heb om voor mezelf te kiezen besloten om naar de andere kant van het land te verhuizen. Dit was de beste zet die ik 2 aar geleden heb gemaakt. Maar doordat ik dus hierdoor weer stress had (nieuw werk en nieuwe omgeving) zijn deze symptomen niet verminderd. Ik heb tegenwoordig een nieuwe vriend en woon weer samen maar ik krijg geen rust en ik heb het idee dat ik alleen maar stress ervaar. Ik ben nog altijd duizelig en bevenstaande symptomen komen nog regelmatig voor. Ik ben bang dat ze in de loop van de tijd chronisch zijn geworden. 
> Ik probeer te sporten en me te ontspannen door met mijn hond te gaan wandelen, maar dan komen de angsten weer naar boven duizelingen en bang dat ik hierdoor flauw val.
> ...


hai wendy,

ik lees zojuist je berichtje en heb niet hetzelfde meegemaakt met jou maar ik herken heel goed de symptonen die je hebt waar ik zelf nu ook erg veel last van heb. ben je trouwens al naar de dokter geweest ?

Ik heb de laatste 20 jaar erg veel meegemaakt en kan heel veel blijkbaar niet verwerken en een plaatsje geven. Maar ook veel nieuwe dingen op zakelijk vlak en niet alleen prive dan.

Ben naar de dokter geweest en heb nu medicijnen gekregen, anti depressiva medicijnen en ben onder behandeling bij de huisarts, psycholoog en haptonoom. ik moet me om de 2 weken melden bij de huisarts, de psycholoog kan ik mn ei kwijt en de haptonoom leer ik me ontspannen. In principe moet ik tot nu toe zeggen dat de medicijnen nog niet aanslaan maar daar heb ik geduld voor nodig en werkt meestal pas na 6 weken. de psycholoog zit ik nog niet zo lang maar het heeft een stapje baat in mn leven. maar ik word misschien doorverwezen naar een psychiater, waar ze stapsgewijs met je te werk gaan met een schema. de haptonoom ben ik erg over te spreken. omdat ik me niet kan ontspannen leer ik nu veel dingen hoe het beter kan. het heeft allemaal tijd nodig vergis je daar niet in. de hond uitlaten en wandelen is erg goed maar probeer eerst 10 min of zo en bouw het rustig op. Ik hou er ook niet van om buiten te zijn en raak helemaal in paniek. Sporten is mij nog niet geadviseerd omdat dat te snel is, dus doe voorzichtig. De haptonoom heeft mij geadviseerd om eerst een beetje schoon te maken in het huis en rustig aan te doen. Neem niet teveel hooi op je vork en neem de tijd voor alles. 

Voel je je wel goed waar je nu woont ? 

Ik hoop dat ik je een beetje op weg heb geholpen en als je nog vragen hebt, dan email je me maar.

Sterkte met alles !

Groeten,
Marita

----------


## Wendy_w

hoi Marita,
dank je wel voor je reactie, Ja ik ben al naar de doktor geweest maar die gaf me het de diagnose hypervantilatie en stress. Ik kon naar een psychiatrisch verpleegkundige maar dat heb ik afgewezen. Ik heb nog geen zin om aan de anti depressiva te gaan omdat ik uit ervaring weet dat het zeer verslavend is. 
Ik voel me goed waar ik nu woon dat weet ik zeker. Misschien wil ik wel inderdaad alles te snel, omdat ik me graag zoals vroeger wil voelen. 

Die haptonoom waar je het over hebt staat me wel zeer aan. Rust vinden in mezelf en balans vinden lijkt me wel iets. Ku je me meer vertellen over wat die haptonoom doet?

----------


## Marita

Haai Wendy,

Heb je verder wel iemand om er over te praten ? Dus niet alleen prive maar ook bv. een psycholoog of vind je dat niets ? Ik weet dat het niet makkelijk is, ben er ook niet zo'n fan van maar van een vreemde neem je sneller meestal iets aan dan van een familielid of vrienden.

Afhankelijk van je klachten gaan ze stapsgewijs met je te werk. Bv. ik slaap heel slecht en ben erg onrustig. Heb ook altijd last van mn rug en nek van de stress, waardoor ik nu moet leren wat ik dus wel lekker vind om te liggen. Mijn houding is altijd erg gespannen en dat moet ik nu dus veranderen. Het rare is altijd wel dat je het wel weet maar je doet het niet. Dat is bij mij in elk geval. Zo ook bv. met lopen of zitten, dat je meer ontspant en je houding aanpast. Als je dan buiten bent dat je je zelf niet verkrampt waardoor je in paniek raakt. Misschien een beetje onduidelijk, maar zie onderstaand een betere omschrijving van haptotherapie. Je hebt in elk geval geen verwijsbriefje nodig van je huisarts.

_
Haptonomie houdt zich bezig met aanraken, voelen, direct lichamelijk contact, met de ontwikkeling van het menselijk gevoelsleven en de ontwikkeling van de tastzin, met houdingen, bewegingen en gebaren.
In een haptonomisch contact leer je 'luisteren' naar je eigen lichaam door serieus te nemen wat je dan voelt. Je wordt je opnieuw bewust van je lichaam en je gevoelssignalen.
Aan de hand van wat je zo ontdekt, kun je nagaan hoe gevoelens en lichamelijke signalen je dagelijks leven en je manier van in het leven staan beïnvloeden.

Binnen de haptonomie gaan we uit van de eenheid van lichaam en geest, we zeggen ook wel: ik 'ben' mijn lichaam, en niet: ik 'heb' een lichaam.
Met het lichaam dat we zijn, staan we in de wereld en gaan we om met alles wat zich aandient: met liefde en intimiteit, met agressie, met pijn, met angst, met grenzen. We lopen met ons lijf, we denken ermee, we worden ermee boos en verdrietig en blij, we omhelzen ermee en we houden ermee af.


Wat bedoelen we met voelen?
Je kunt voelen met je huid. Je huid is je tastorgaan en is het grootste zintuig dat je hebt. Baby’s leren de wereld kennen door te betasten en daar kwaliteiten aan te verbinden: wat voelt goed (en daar wil ik naar toe) en wat voelt niet-goed (en daar wil ik van weg).
Ook als je groter bent, wil je vaak aanraken om iets goed te kennen: je kunt zien of een sinaasappel goed is, toch wil je hem eerst even betasten; als je iemand voor het eerst ontmoet is het niet genoeg om hem aan te kijken, je wilt ook zijn hand schudden.

Je kunt ook voelen buiten jezelf. Je kunt iets of iemand in je gevoel opnemen. Je eigen auto draai je zo in een parkeerplaats, met een vreemde auto is dat heel wat ingewikkelder. Je kunt je heel verbonden voelen met iemand, ook op afstand. Je kunt de stemming aanvoelen in een ruimte die je betreedt.

Je kunt ook voelen naar binnen toe. Hoe voel je je? Wat roepen dingen, mensen, gebeurtenissen in je op? Voel je je blijheid, je angst, je verdriet, je boosheid? Voel je wanneer je een grens overschrijdt of wanneer anderen jouw grenzen overschrijden? En wat doe je daarmee?_
_Waarvoor kun je terecht bij een haptotherapeut?
Bijvoorbeeld voor

Spanningsklachten: lichamelijke spanning, spanningshoofdpijn, hyperventilatie, burn out, stress, overspannenheid, etcetera. 
Vragen of klachten over het gevoel: als je merkt dat je voornamelijk “op je verstand” leeft, als je vastloopt met je gevoelens of er geen weg mee weet, als je moeite hebt met grenzen te voelen en te stellen, als je moeite hebt je gevoelens te uiten, als je merkt dat je in relatie en communicatie met anderen steeds weer tegen dezelfde dingen aanloopt en daar meer kijk op wilt krijgen. 
Vragen op het gebied van persoonlijke groei en zingeving 
Verwerkingsproblematiek na verlies en traumatisering (rouwverwerking; omgaan met de gevolgen van (seksueel) geweld of emotionele verwaarlozing; veranderingen in lichaam en lichaamsbeleving door bijvoorbeeld ziekte / operaties) 
Psychische problematiek (o.a. depressie) 
Negatief lichaamsbeeld / zelfbeeld 
Ook met lichamelijke klachten kun je naar de haptotherapeut, met name als dit chronische klachten betreft. Je kunt dan leren beter met je lichaam en met grenzen om te gaan en je klachten een plaats te geven in je leven_

Ik hoop dat je er net zoveel baat bij zal hebben als ik. Sterkte !!

Groetjes Marita

----------

